# issues



## cyric1 (May 7, 2011)

Hi guys so one of the 3 speakers in one of my towers has stopped produceing sound altogether the tweeter and the other slightly larger speaker still work but the mid range speaker has stopped making sound. I'd like to fix the mid range one rather than throw the set out but dont really know where to start. 

Sony
Model # SS-MF55OH
about 5 yrs old

any tips on starting to diagnose the problem?
I took the speaker out of the cabinet but all the connections seem good in the cabinet and to the speaker. I tried connecting it right onto a speaker wire coming off my receiver but still nothing. I looked at the condition of the speaker as well seems all the wires are still connected that i can see i havent attempted to disassemble the speaker because ive never done anything like that. Should i just find a new speaker that fits in the hole and go with that? any advice is appreciated thanks guys


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Someone a bit more knowledgeable will come along soon. But for now I'll throw in my $.02. I'd just replace the speaker. Try and match it up as best you can.


----------



## cyric1 (May 7, 2011)

ok i can get a replacement from sony for 80.00 or anyone have a speaker laying around that would fit for less? 20cm speaker about 8 inches part number is 182531811 if that helps at all


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

What are the specs for your speaker? You should be able to find a similar speaker however you need to know what the power handling, cone excursion, impedance etc is.
I searched for the part number and none of the links gave any specifications. 
Hopefully someone else can throw some more light on it.
If you do replace it with a different driver it may be worthwhile replacing the other speaker as well so they are both matched.


----------

